# Keylogger bei Buffed? Oo



## Drotan (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!
Mal ne kurze Frage an die lieben Mitspieler bzw. Admins.

Ich offiziellen Forum ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96047&sid=3 ) stand heute, dass sich ein GM dazu geäußert hat, dass man bei den Downloads von Buffed Viren und co. finden kann....


Ist an der Sache was dranne?

ps. Ich rede nicht von mancher Forenwerbung...


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (15. Dezember 2009)

na les doch einfach immer die Kommentare und nachfolgenden Antworten durch und warte einfach
Wenn du halt von anderen Spieler hörst   Keylogger!
dann einfach nich downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kRoOky (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gehört das Blizzard den Angriff auf World Trade Center geplant Hat O.o!


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

Drotan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mal ne kurze Frage an die lieben Mitspieler bzw. Admins.
> 
> Ich offiziellen Forum ( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96047&sid=3 ) stand heute, dass sich ein GM dazu geäußert hat, dass man bei den Downloads von Buffed Viren und co. finden kann....
> ...



Jaein.
Grundsätzlich ist cursed wesentlich gefährlicher. 
Klar kannst Du Dir hier auch was einfangen, das liegt dann aber eher an einem veralteten Flahsplayer (version 9.xxx statt 10.xx) oder (bisher fast noch nie passiert) an Schadcode in den Addons an sich, also in den Lua-Dateien.
Grundsätzlich ist jeder Auto-updater, sei es Wow-Matrix, der Cursed-Client oder auch das Buffed-Tool eine potentielle Gefahr. Insoweit stimmte die Aussage des GM schon.
Andererseits muss man Zam eines lassen, so wie die hier hinter möglichen Gefahren her sind, das habe ich woanders noch nicht erlebt. 
Insofern kann schlussendlich gelten:
Grundsätzlich ist es nicht zu 100% ausgeschlossen, dass Du Dir auch hier was einfangen KANNST. Allerdings scheint das Risiko hier wesentlich geringer als sonstwo. 

Persönliche Meinung: Der betreffende User der den GM zitiert hat entweder selber was gegen buffed oder der GM hatte was gegen buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Dezember 2009)

na wer lädt sich schon addons von buffed... curse client und gut is.. so dinger interessieren mich überhaupt nicht.. ich hab nen authenticator und passe auf dass ich nicht woanders schadsoftware bekomm.. und beim curse client hab ich mir noch nie was eingefangen.. soweit ich weiß haben all diejenigen die schreiben sie hätten sich einen keylogger von curse.com gefangen die addons von der webseite, also mit werbebannern ( +alten flashplayer sicherheitslücke) heruntergeladen.. also war der keylogger nicht im addon sondern auf der seite.. und mit dem curse client hab ich keine webseite und keine werbung(da premium).

Was mir aber zu denken gibt: wie kann es sein ( falls es so ist) dass addons bei curse.com befallen sind.. das kann doch eigentlich nur an der webseite liegen.. weil hochladen kann ja nur der addon autor, und nicht irgendwer anderes der da was reingebaut hat. Und auch nur das addon wird dann auch geupdated, und nich das was irgend ein anderer verseucht hochgeladen hat, aber den selben addon namen hat


----------



## Testare (15. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> na wer lädt sich schon addons von buffed... curse client und gut is.. so dinger interessieren mich überhaupt nicht.. ich hab nen authenticator und passe auf dass ich nicht woanders schadsoftware bekomm.. und beim curse client hab ich mir noch nie was eingefangen.. soweit ich weiß haben all diejenigen die schreiben sie hätten sich einen keylogger von curse.com gefangen die addons von der webseite, also mit werbebannern ( +alten flashplayer sicherheitslücke) heruntergeladen.. also war der keylogger nicht im addon sondern auf der seite.. und mit dem curse client hab ich keine webseite und keine werbung(da premium).
> 
> Was mir aber zu denken gibt: wie kann es sein ( falls es so ist) dass addons bei curse.com befallen sind.. das kann doch eigentlich nur an der webseite liegen.. weil hochladen kann ja nur der addon author, und nicht irgendwer anderes der da was reingebaut hat. Und auch nur das addon wird dann auch geupdated, und nich das was irgend ein anderer verseucht hochgeladen hat, aber den selben addon namen hat



Grundsätzlich kann ich in den Curseclient eindringen, ihm vorgaukeln, ich sei ein Addon und einen Keylogger bei Dir aufspielen. Technisch kein allzugroßer Aufwand. Aber immer noch größer als auf automatische Tools wie Ausnutzung der Flashplayerlücke zu setzen. Die Masse (Viele Accdaten in kürzester Zeit) macht das alles ja erst lohnenswert. 

Wie die Addons befallen sein können? Viele Möglichkeiten... zb indem man den Datenverkehr reroutet und statt dem auf der Seite noch sauberen Addon ein infiziertes einspielt. Curse ist nunmal Bezugsquelle Nummer 1 für Addons, dementsprechend für Bösewichte auch am Interessantesten. Wie Windows... es verwenden fast alle = es gibt viele Angreifer.


----------



## Maga1212 (15. Dezember 2009)

Drotan schrieb:


> stand heute, dass sich ein GM dazu geäußert hat, dass man bei den Downloads von Buffed Viren und co. finden kann.....



Normal :>


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Antwort dazu ist mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.

Ein Kollege von mir meinte er hätte sich hier von Buffed schon mal einen Virus durch ein Addon eingefangen. Ob es stimmt oder nicht weis ich nicht. Und ob die Buffed-Mitarbeiter, die hier die Addons zum Download bereitstellen, alles auf Viren oder Keylogger überprüfen, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein. Denke aber schon, dass sie es machen, da die Anzahl der Addons ja ein recht überschaubarer Haufen ist^^
Bei Curse kann man auch relativ bedenkenlos Addons runterladen, sofern es sich um die bekannten und populären Addons handelt. Die Gefahr geht in der Regel von Addons (UI-Packs) aus, die jeder User dort selber hochladen kann. Ansonsten geht die meiste Gefahr dann eher von den unbekannten Addons aus, auf die man meist nur durch Zufall stößt, wenn man dort mal die Addons durchstöbert.


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2009)

*Addons: *
Auf buffed.de wird kein Addon unkontrolliert hochgeladen. Alle Add-ons werden zuvor auf Viren geprüft. Außerdem laden wir keine Add-ons hoch, die ausführbare Dateien (Exe, Com etc.) enthalten - auch keine mit BATCH-Dateien.

*Meldung:*
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Blizzard-Support explizit mit Namensnennung auf das Vermeiden von Seiten hinweist, die offiziell im Fansite-Programm stehen und sich zudem aus diversen Gründen keinesfalls leisten können (un-)beabsichtigt Maleware zu verbreiten.

Es ist übrigens nicht das erste mal, dass Leute aus überstürzter, aber heutzutage auch verständlicher Angst mit Überreaktionen und Fehlinterpretationen für etwas Panik sorgen.

Das läuft meist ca. so:

Kunde eröffnet Ticket wegen Acc-Hack.
GM/Support fragt an, ob man noch sonstige Tools installiert hat oder Webseiten mit Werbebannern/Flashplugins besucht.
Antwort des Kunden lautet dann: "Ja, XYZ ist installiert, besuche ABC". 
Antwort des GM/Supports lautet ca. wie folgt (Das ist kein Wortlaut, es umfasst nur den Inhalt der Antwort): "Benutzung von Drittsoftware, besuchen von Seiten mit bestimmten Werbeformen können dazu führen, dass..." 
Interpretation des Kunden "Das ist alles voller Viren??????? Gleich mal warnen.".

Unter dem Problem, dass eingie Virenscanner sogenannte IFRAMER.Trojaner erkennen, leiden auch andere Webseiten (gametrailers.com, curse etc.). Wie Testare schon so nett erwähnte, analysieren wir jede Meldung sehr genau, egal ob sie sich als Fehlalarm herausstellt bzw. ungefährlich ist.


----------

